# flood one's veins



## eleannor

Jak można przetłumaczyć tytułowe wyrażenie?
Kompletne zdanie brzmi tak: _He smiles widely as the warm feeling of accomplishment floods his veins._
_Uśmiecha się szeroko gdy ogarnia go ciepłe uczucie spełnienia. _Moje tłumaczenia są okropne... Help, anyone?


----------



## majlo

Mnie się podoba to tłumaczenie.


----------



## Ben Jamin

eleannor said:


> Jak można przetłumaczyć tytułowe wyrażenie?
> Kompletne zdanie brzmi tak: _He smiles widely as the warm feeling of accomplishment floods his veins._
> _Uśmiecha się szeroko gdy ogarnia go ciepłe uczucie spełnienia. _Moje tłumaczenia są okropne... Help, anyone?


 
W jakim czasie napisany jest kontekst tego zdania? 
Bez kontekstu można to zrozumieć że: [Zawsze] u_śmiecha się szeroko gdy [tylko] ogarnia go ciepłe uczucie spełnienia._ Problem jest ze słowem 'gdy', które sugeruje powtarzalność sytuacji, jeżeli całe zdanie jest w tym samym czasie i aspekcie. Jeżeli narracja dotyczy przeszłości, a czas teraźniejszy stosuje się jako zabieg stylistyczny, to wydaje się, że najlepiej byłoby nie tłumaczyć słowa 'as' jako 'gdy'. Oto możliwe warianty bez 'gdy':

_Uśmiecha się szeroko; ogarnia go ciepłe uczucie spełnienia._
_Uśmiecha się szeroko, gdyż ogarnęło go ciepłe uczucie spełnienia._

_Ogarnia go ciepłe uczucie spełnienia i uśmiecha się szeroko._

_Uśmiecha się szeroko, ponieważ ogarnia go ciepłe uczucie spełnienia._
_Uśmiecha się szeroko, gdyż w tym momencie ogarnia go ciepłe uczucie spełnienia._
_Uśmiecha się szeroko, gdyż w tym momencie ogarnia go ciepłe uczucie spełnienia._

Osobiście użyłbym pierwszego lub drugiego wariantu, pozostał brzmią kulawo stylistycznie.


----------



## linguos

Mnie też odpowiada najbardziej pierwotne tłumaczenie, eleannor. 

Aczkolwiek moim zdaniem te nasze polskie "spełnienie" marnie oddaje sens angielskiego "accomplishment". Niestety, lepszego odpowiednika chyba się nie znajdzie.


----------



## Ben Jamin

linguos said:


> Mnie też odpowiada najbardziej pierwotne tłumaczenie, eleannor.
> 
> Aczkolwiek moim zdaniem te nasze polskie "spełnienie" marnie oddaje sens angielskiego "accomplishment". Niestety, lepszego odpowiednika chyba się nie znajdzie.


 A co z aspektem czasu?


----------



## majlo

Wytłumaczyłeś go, BenJaminie, perfekcyjnie. Rozumiemy.


----------



## eleannor

jeśli chodzi o czas, to w tym cały problem. Opowiadanie napisane jest w czasie teraźniejszym; autorka przyznaje, że ona w ten sposób po prostu pisze, i że można się do tego przyzwyczaić. Zdanie, o które pytam, pochodzi z fragmentu rozmowy i towarzyszących jej uczuć, więc czas jak najbardziej teraźniejszy, realny.

dziękuję za odpowiedzi : D


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> Wytłumaczyłeś go, BenJaminie, perfekcyjnie. Rozumiemy.


 To znaczy, że zgadzacie się, że 'gdy' nie pasuje w tym zdaniu?


----------



## majlo

Absolutnie.


----------



## BezierCurve

Skoro jest to opowiadanie, można spróbować załatwić to imiesłowem. To, zdaje się, dosyć powszechny sposób narracji w takich opowiadaniach:

_Uśmiecha się szeroko, poddając się ogarniającemu go ciepłemu wrażeniu spełnienia._

PS. Co do "gdy", uważam, że nie pasuje ono tylko pozornie. Jestem pewien, że nieraz widziałem je użyte w podobnym kontekście i nie wywoływało to zgrzytów. To wyrwanie tego zdania z kontekstu opowiadania i wzięcie pod gramatyczną lupę daje takie wrażenie.


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> Skoro jest to opowiadanie, można spróbować załatwić to imiesłowem. To, zdaje się, dosyć powszechny sposób narracji w takich opowiadaniach:
> 
> _Uśmiecha się szeroko, poddając się ogarniającemu go ciepłemu wrażeniu spełnienia._


 
Zgadzam się



BezierCurve said:


> PS. Co do "gdy", uważam, że nie pasuje ono tylko pozornie. Jestem pewien, że nieraz widziałem je użyte w podobnym kontekście i nie wywoływało to zgrzytów. To wyrwanie tego zdania z kontekstu opowiadania i wzięcie pod gramatyczną lupę daje takie wrażenie.


 

Czy rzeczywiście był to podobny kontekst? "Nasze" zdanie opisuje jednorazowe zdarzenie. Czy te zdania z 'gdy' również dotyczyły jednorazowych zdarzeń? Mógłbyś podać przykłady?

A oto kilka zdań w czasie teraźniejszym, z użyciem 'gdy':

_Lubię, gdy się uśmiechasz._
_Uczniowie wybiegają na przerwę, gdy zadzwoni dzwonek._
_Przechodnie otwierają parasole gdy zaczyna padać._


----------



## BezierCurve

Miałem na myśli narrację typu:

_Pędzę do domu. Otwieram drzwi, wchodzę do środka. On widzi mnie i rzuca mi się na szyję gdy ściągam płaszcz._

Prawda, trochę zgrabniej byłoby użyć "kiedy" lub dodać "podczas" ("podczas gdy ściągam płaszcz").


----------



## eleannor

BezierCurve said:


> _Pędzę do domu. Otwieram drzwi, wchodzę do środka. On widzi mnie i rzuca mi się na szyję gdy ściągam płaszcz._



swoją drogą. Czy poprawnie stylistycznie byłoby użyć 'jak' zamiast 'gdy' w tym zdaniu? _On widzi mnie i rzuca mi się na szyję jak ściągam płaszcz.
_Brzmi trochę pokracznie, ale myślę, że w dłuższym ciągu wypowiedzi przeszłoby bez zgrzytu. Chyba.


----------



## Ben Jamin

eleannor said:


> swoją drogą. Czy poprawnie stylistycznie byłoby użyć 'jak' zamiast 'gdy' w tym zdaniu? _On widzi mnie i rzuca mi się na szyję jak ściągam płaszcz._
> Brzmi trochę pokracznie, ale myślę, że w dłuższym ciągu wypowiedzi przeszłoby bez zgrzytu. Chyba.


 To 'jak' brzmi bardzo kolokwialnie, można by je użyć w przytoczonym dialogu, oddającym sposób wysławiania się bohaterki, ale nie w narracji odautorskiej (chyba, że jest to Bridget Jones).


----------



## kknd

majlo said:


> Mnie się podoba to tłumaczenie.


mały off-topic: czy to sformułowanie jest poprawne? (podobne jest niżej) pytam szczerze, gdyż chyba słyszałem tego rodzaju frazy (i mi zdarza się tak mówić?!)


----------



## majlo

Chodzi ci o to zacytowane czy to, do którego cytat się odnosił? 

Tak czy inaczej, chyba oba są poprawne.


----------

